# Is this really a shark board?



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I know Im stirring the pot a little (probably a lot!!! lol), but alot of the time when I come here to browse reports, i get just a report of beach fishing and pictures of redfish and some small sharks. 

Im not trying to disrespect yalls posts, but maybe we should have a surf fishing part of this forum and leave the shark fishing message board for people targeting sharks, even (godforbid) if they are caught on a boat.

just my daily pot stirrer... ignore me...


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Most of the real sharkers got run outta here a while back.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

its all good dolphinslayer .


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sharkin!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree it seems to be only beach fishing.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Dude may be trolling .... and I come here everyday to check .... but I have to point out this website is a far cry from what it used to be. Also, a far cry from when it came over from BeachBum's Coastal Fishing site.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=44664

Anyone hear from Bum anymore? How about GunDoctor and some of the other old timers? I know most of them post on OZ's board, but I haven't seen or heard from them in ages.


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

It's merely titled a shark "fishing" forum, not a shark "catching" forum. They happen to catch some redfish while shark fishing from time to time. 

I know BeachBum personally, and used to hang out with him quite a bit. Last I heard he had gone to work for an inland oil field company because he couldn't even really get a strong foothold in the marine biology field. That guy has probably forgotten more about our coastal habitat than most folks know. That's all "hearsay" though, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Lets see some reports then dolphinslayer.:an4:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

this forum has been in its death throws for years, but there's some good people that routinely check in... newbie jackarzes and trolls still keep it interesting on occasion and of course we always have the yearly hang-em high tourney out of Texas City, haha...

Zen, GD is alive and well he just doesn't post anymore... Artie, Rob and Flack all passed away as you probably know... Beachbum surfaced on Tyler's board a year ago... the only real "land based shark" site is run by a **** and most of the others can be found on EC


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

IXP Rods said:


> It's merely titled a shark "fishing" forum, not a shark "catching" forum. They happen to catch some redfish while shark fishing from time to time.


I have never accidentally caught a redfish on half a jackfish or bonito rigged with double 16/0 hooks...lol 



Rebelsharker said:


> Lets see some reports then dolphinslayer.:an4:


Yeah really dont have much to report other than helping folks catch and release about 3 dozen sandbars 90-150lbs and about a 70lb spinner, lost a couple very large spinners that hit aj rigs (mono leader) and bit/wore through after the 30 minute mark over the past 3 weeks, also had 3 different hammers totally snub my offerings... and havent seen even one mako yet this year...

like i said not really much to report...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lot's of the best Shark fishin is offshore now. Not even targeting them..they still come.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Heck, beach fishing for sharks is a Texas tradition. Some of the funnest fishing I have ever done was at high island and inbetween the Bob hall peir and Mansfield jetties. We would have 10-15 50# 10ft rods out at a time and spend the whole weekend down there camping. Great times. Caught a lot of sharks( biggest only about 300lbs.), reds, and a 150lb. stingray one time. That was 89-94. Then I got into Marlin tournaments and have not been sharkin on the beach since. I miss it. Awesome times. I really enjoy all the pictures the guys post on here. Brings back a lot of really good memories. There are a lot of great fisherman out there that can't afford a boat but can afford a kayak. Good luck out there guys and post up!!!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Board is not taken care of. I sent a PM to the "managment " last time this board was being trashed by a bunch of trash and didn't even get a responce, so I guess its a big free for all. anyways I check in every once in a while just in hopes of seeing a good report. TJ pulls through once in a while. Been so long sence I've been sharkin I can't remember...


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

your dolphin means nothing to me...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is a Shark message board. A place to come and read all the Shark fishing reports. Maybe learn some and share some tactics. Not a pick on smack down. Whether fishing for sharks off the beach or in a boat. This is the place for Shark fisherman and anyone who want's info on shark fishing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I post my surf fishing reports here because there isn't a msg board for surf fishing. I emailed mont a while back requesting one but never got a response. Until then I will continue to post my surf fishing trips shark or no shark. Noone has seemed to mind until you came along.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

thats because the original site was a land based "shark" fishing site filled with people who love the beach and love to surf fish... straight up surf fishing reports have always been a part of it


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

My 2 cents, I have never heard any one (including myself) running off shore say " I hope we get into the shark bite." You put me on the surf and sharks on the top of the list and I have only harvested one for the table. (not the beat eats in my opinion, especially after my sword fish spoils)


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

dolphinslayer1 said:


> Yeah really dont have much to report other than helping folks catch and release about 3 dozen sandbars 90-150lbs and about a 70lb spinner, lost a couple very large spinners that hit aj rigs (mono leader) and bit/wore through after the 30 minute mark over the past 3 weeks, also had 3 different hammers totally snub my offerings... and havent seen even one mako yet this year...
> 
> like i said not really much to report...


Got any pics?? if not then all fish stories......



dolphinslayer1 said:


> I have never accidentally caught a redfish on half a jackfish or bonito rigged with double 16/0 hooks...lol
> 
> ...


bull reds will eat jacks, bonito and 16/0 hooks all day long at High Island. We stopped running out tuna and jack fish because it was a waste of time, to many bull reds. Bull reds will leave stingray alone for the most part, but will still eat a cownose at times but not often.



Sharkhunter said:


> . TJ pulls through once in a while. ...


Do not think I have posted a report on this board in a while, got a lot of reports on the bluewater and report boards. We have landed some good bull sharks this year, and played with a lot of blacktips. Since getting the boat not really taking many pics of sharks we catch.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

pretty much nothing but surf fishing down here now.


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> Got any pics?? if not then all fish stories......


Nah Im too busy to take pics... remember i didnt say i caught them... I helped people hook and release them, i work offshore... like i said originally i was in a pot stirring mood, that post was just continual stirring... but im over that mood now...



Jolly Roger said:


> bull reds will eat jacks, bonito and 16/0 hooks all day long at High Island. We stopped running out tuna and jack fish because it was a waste of time, to many bull reds. Bull reds will leave stingray alone for the most part, but will still eat a cownose at times but not often.


WOW, really thats kinda cool... Ive caught some big bulls 3-10 miles offshore fishing for blacktips with chunks and slabs, but never pictured one picking up a 10-25lb bait... stranger things have happened though


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

We hooked this Red on 20/0. On the way in, something thought he looked tasty.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Dang! Just a few more inches and BAM, shark on!


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

FireEater said:


> Dang! Just a few more inches and BAM, shark on!


Story of my life...with just a few more inches:cheers:


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thaks!*



jc said:


> this forum has been in its death throws for years, but there's some good people that routinely check in... newbie jackarzes and trolls still keep it interesting on occasion and of course we always have the yearly hang-em high tourney out of Texas City, haha...
> 
> Zen, GD is alive and well he just doesn't post anymore... Artie, Rob and Flack all passed away as you probably know... Beachbum surfaced on Tyler's board a year ago... the only real "land based shark" site is run by a **** and most of the others can be found on EC


As one of those *newbie jackarzes* you mention I would like to add that when I first became interested in shark fishing I received much valuable advice and help from the folks on this site and I caught my first shark thanks to them. It must be wonderful to be so freakin smart you can insult honest people trying to learn something new:dance:.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

jc said:


> and of course we always have the yearly hang-em high tourney out of Texas City, haha...


No more now. Matt Doyle told me that from now on, you bring your shark in to weigh and measure it, then you leave with it to dispose of it.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

FireEater said:


> then you leave with it to dispose of it.


Piff...Try putting a 500+ shark down the kitchen disposal.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sharks are cool


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

TomCat said:


> Piff...Try putting a 500+ shark down the kitchen disposal.


Flushing it down the toilet is so much easier it seems. :fish:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Dang! Just a few more inches and BAM, shark on!


Yep...a nice one.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Today we caught many Atlantic Sharpnose. Small averaging,between 3-4ft long. Of course..we did not keep any. There fun on light tackle though.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Are they the ones with the whitish spots on their bodies? 

Also, have the blacktips moved out away from the jetties? I seem to not be able to catch any lately.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Not a shark bit on mon tues.. just solid bull reds.. like its suppose to be when the bull run is on in October..

PS.. Ban the dude who questions if this is a shark board...



FireEater said:


> Are they the ones with the whitish spots on their bodies?
> 
> Also, have the blacktips moved out away from the jetties? I seem to not be able to catch any lately.


----------



## Killntime (Jun 9, 2004)

*RE:*



jc said:


> this forum has been in its death throws for years, but there's some good people that routinely check in... newbie jackarzes and trolls still keep it interesting on occasion and of course we always have the yearly hang-em high tourney out of Texas City, haha...
> 
> Zen, GD is alive and well he just doesn't post anymore... Artie, Rob and Flack all passed away as you probably know... Beachbum surfaced on Tyler's board a year ago... the only real "land based shark" site is run by a **** and most of the others can be found on EC


Yeah, basically what JC said. Not too many posting up true Land Based Shark Fishing Reports anymore I'm guilty of not contributing, but I hadn't been out in awhile due to work constraints and I'm usually on EC.

Mont started this up for those of us who were regulars on Bum's board. I keep in touch with Bum via Facebook. Artie then tried to restart Bum's board with Yankee's help, but it fell by the wayside, especially when Artie got sick. Screeminreel used to post up alot here, but I hadn't heard from him in awhile. Rudy(Torpedo) also. Jolly Roger still posts up and stays true to form...gotta love it!

The important thing is this...all Message Boards are kept going by the strength of those that support it, and those that join up and find a "home" and find new friends. It's how all of us "Old Timers"(using that one loosely), formed together. But the real question was about this board's namesake, where it comes from, and what's being done now to keep the main idea of this board alive.

No worries, right?

Just my 2cents,
KT


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Killntime said:


> Yeah, basically what JC said. Not too many posting up true Land Based Shark Fishing Reports anymore I'm guilty of not contributing, but I hadn't been out in awhile due to work constraints and I'm usually on EC.
> 
> Mont started this up for those of us who were regulars on Bum's board. I keep in touch with Bum via Facebook. Artie then tried to restart Bum's board with Yankee's help, but it fell by the wayside, especially when Artie got sick. Screeminreel used to post up alot here, but I hadn't heard from him in awhile. Rudy(Torpedo) also. Jolly Roger still posts up and stays true to form...gotta love it!
> 
> ...


Reeling this is the same thing I noticed about this forum is that it's a surf or land based forum. Although not mentioned in the title. We fish out of boats and that aint cool. This board needs to be called surf fishing board and it would see more success.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

it doesn't have anything to do with offshore fishing not being cool, most here enjoy offshore reports too. like others have mentioned the board was started as a forum for shark fishermen who fished in the surf... or surf fishermen who wanted to learn how to target shark... seems like its probably time to just change the name to a surf fishing forum


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

ranger-370 said:


> As one of those *newbie jackarzes* you mention I would like to add that when I first became interested in shark fishing I received much valuable advice and help from the folks on this site and I caught my first shark thanks to them. It must be wonderful to be so freakin smart you can insult honest people trying to learn something new:dance:.


just saw this... my apologies if you think I was referring to the guys who come here looking for info and advice... that is not what I intended... I should have left out the "newbie" part of the jackarse comment as it was directed to someone else... beachbum's board and this one is where I learned a lot about surf fishing and sharks also. sorry for the misunderstanding, poor tact on my part


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

look, now its a surffishing forum!


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> PS.. Ban the dude who questions if this is a shark board...


Really? Looks like my (be it jackarsery) post made a change!!! Plus now I bet all the big dead shark pics dwindle down and the normal infighting will too...



DRILHER said:


> Reeling this is the same thing I noticed about this forum is that* it's a surf or land based forum. Although not mentioned in the title.* We fish out of boats and that aint cool. This board needs to be called surf fishing board and it would see more success.


Kinda where i was originally going with the post. Though, from time to time, when i have a 4x4 that is running, i do head to Big Shell and lay out some big baits for tigers and bulls... like you 99% of my fishing is offshore, conveniently from a boat. Unless hooking one for a customer, 100% of my personal shark fishing these days involves mako.

Looks like a good change was made...



jc said:


> it doesn't have anything to do with offshore fishing not being cool...


kinda seemed that way though...



jc said:


> look, now its a surffishing forum!


Once again.... Yay!!! lol

Glad to halp


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*No problem!*



jc said:


> just saw this... my apologies if you think I was referring to the guys who come here looking for info and advice... that is not what I intended... I should have left out the "newbie" part of the jackarse comment as it was directed to someone else... beachbum's board and this one is where I learned a lot about surf fishing and sharks also. sorry for the misunderstanding, poor tact on my part


No problem at all. I really don't care what they call the board so long as it is here and I get to read it. I love surf fishing and also own a boat that I don't get to use nearly enough. When I got interested in surf shark fishing Aggiemulletboy and others sure helped make my first trip a sucess. Thanks for your message. You must be a good guy to want to clear it up.:cheers:


----------

